# wtf.......with all this ich



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok what is going on here guys ick come on guys and gals
too much of this ....
We all know this exists out here why are we not qt.....


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

unfortunately I did not have the ability to QT
That and I had a faulty heater that dropped my tank to the low 70's. 
No excuse, I know- trust me I feel horrible.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ick*

Im not pointing fingers i feel for u..but i think we need to enforce qt procedure


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Agreed Tom, this is a worrying trend and I don't recall so many cases of Ich happening at once on GTAA.

It it a case of overstressed livestock coming into LFS and people *not* following proper QT increasing the potential for ICH or are people inadvertently passing on ICH via frags and such?

What ever the case, I hope everyone is doing their part to prevent the spread of this disease.

Mike, it would be good to hear your progress on your thread. I think it will encourage others to follow a QT process if they can see the value in the exercise.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I believe I got mine thru a frag which I didn't know could happen being a newbie. same goes with my little bubble algae outbreak. I now transfer all frags to clean rubble and/or new plugs before going into my tank !

Now that I think I've overcome it I don't want to have to deal with it again. I have now set up a QT tank for corals and fish. 

X'ing fingers that I have eradicated the parasite.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I will be documenting (hopefully with pictures)

I didn't think it could happen to me- never say never. 
Could have been a frag, could have been the drop in temperature, could have been a laundry list of things but at the end of the day- prevention is the key


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

MPreston said:


> I will be documenting (hopefully with pictures)
> 
> I didn't think it could happen to me- never say never.
> Could have been a frag, could have been the drop in temperature, could have been a laundry list of things but at the end of the day- prevention is the key


You got it &#128077;.

I've been there, happened two years ago and lost 8 out of 10 fish in the blink of an eye before I could get them into a QT. I've always QT fish before they go into the DT, this time though I suspect I got it from some new frags that I had dipped but not quarantined


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think more people have issues like this but don't post the topics for fear of being ostracized.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

TBemba said:


> I think more people have issues like this but don't post the topics for fear of being ostracized.


You make a fair point but no judgement here 
We should all QT our fish but few of us do. 
Some fish like hippo tangs are ich magnets at the best of times 
This forum is a learning / teaching tool and support system


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Mikeylikes said:


> I believe I got mine thru a frag which I didn't know could happen being a newbie. .


This is a very right believe and we can not really deal with it, until you will have place and money to quarantine everything 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah ich seems to happen just after the holidays usually, when people have bought all the fishes on sale.

stressed out fish = ich!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

And the cold weather might also play a part. 
With all of the factors that are contributing factors; QT everything. I learned the hard way


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

You should always assume all fish are exposed to ich unless you are buying from someone who has a qt system and knows how to use it. Even if you are catching your own fish from the ocean you should assume they were exposed to ich.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

corpusse said:


> You should always assume all fish are exposed to ich unless you are buying from someone who has a qt system and knows how to use it. Even if you are catching your own fish from the ocean you should assume they were exposed to ich.


^^^^^^ this.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Could someone kindly give the coles notes version of a good QT process? Maybe for both a new tank and an established one... I'll be cycling my first tank in a week or so and would like to begin with good habits/practices from the start.
There's a few webpages with info but I'd be curious what the community finds as "best practices".


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

You don't need to go all out here. A simple tank size of 10 - 20 gallons will suffice for most people. If you have larger fish, then obviously you want to get a bigger quarantine tank. All you really need is a bare bones setup with the following equipment:

1. Some type of filtration (a hang on the back of the tank power filter will work, just use filter floss without the carbon since carbon will remove medication from the water, being counter productive) 
2. Heater
3. A power head and/or an air stone for increased surface agitation
4. Aquarium test kits for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate
5. Fish Net - don't use the same net for your main tank

Permanent QT:
This type of setup will require a tank that is permanently running 24/7 awaiting temporary residents when needed. Cost of running such a system is high, but if money is not a problem I recommend this type of setup
Once all hardware is in place I fill it with new salt water (1.026) and throw in a frozen shrimp to start cycle. Tank is bare bottom with a HOB bio wheeled filter. Let the tank cycle just like a normal tank over few weeks. Keep checking ammonia and nitrites and once zero your tank is cycled and ready to go.
After ammonia and nitrites hit zero do water change 30%. and keep up with regular water changes to prevent nitrates and phos to build.

Remember nothing from this setup ever can be used in your main tank ever if u use copper. so be ready to compromise the heater, chiller, filters, tank etc.

Use this tank as u need it for fish to observe or to treat. 
Once setup properly this tank will not require much except ATO or regular replacement of evaporated water wit RO/DI water or a weekly water change.

Emergency QT.
This type of tank is quite favorite among reefers. This does not require a setup that is up and running 24/7. List of hardware is same. 
In case you feel a need for a QT, just put together all the equipment and put water from your main tank in it and you are good to go.
Keep an eye on ammonia and nitrites and do water changes as needed. 
This method will require relatively more water changes that permanent method as bacterial colonies are not established and thus require a little bit more attention from owner to maintain perfect chemistry.

There are few ways to shorten/cut the attention requirement in this process by adding chemicals like ammonolock or amquel that binds ammonia from being toxic to fish.
Another popular way to seed the tank is to keep extra filters in your main tank's sump and keep them seeded this way and when required pull them and use them in QT.
Just remember if copper is used in QT, those filters cannot go back to sump once QT is taken offline.

NOT SO SHORT BUT IT WAS TAKEN RIGHT FROM RC AND IS WHAT I AM GOING WITH. 

HOPE IT HELPS.
MIKE


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

MPreston said:


> You don't need to go all out here. A simple tank size of 10 - 20 gallons will suffice for most people. If you have larger fish, then obviously you want to get a bigger quarantine tank. All you really need is a bare bones setup with the following equipment:
> 
> 1. Some type of filtration (a hang on the back of the tank power filter will work, just use filter floss without the carbon since carbon will remove medication from the water, being counter productive)
> 2. Heater
> ...


Well said Mike !


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ick*

well said as well............but ................what is the best way to deal with 
ick that is coming from corals .this is obvious another way this is being 
transferred to tanks . is there meds . does anyone have a procedure 
for corals what do they use ... im open to ideas 
as my solution is to stop purchasing from sellers who post I really don't know which direction to go , as I am addicted as anyone else on here and I don't think I can hold off and wait for a piece to be in qt ..........

anyone please feel free to comment 
cheers 
tom


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Ick needs a fish host. If you QT your frags in a fallow system for 72-80 days the ICK that MAY be on a rock or frag plug will die off. There is no other way to be 99.1% sure.


----------

